

Propeller Gets $1.25m From A16Z, ffAngel, Levchin, Rabois - mertdumenci
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-gets-1-25m-from-a16z-ffangel-everyone-good-basically/

======
sbuccini
I think this company is going to explode. Smartphone usage is becoming more
and more ubiquitous, but a lot of organizations simply don't have the funds or
the expertise to convert their old website into a responsive one, or make a
native mobile app.

I just think back to my time in the Boy Scouts. We used to print out a sheet
for every Scout every other meeting, showing them what requirements they had
completed and which ones they still needed to advance to the next rank. We
finally re-did our old, single page website into a more full-featured
application. Scouts could now see the troop roster online, check requirements,
access knowledge banks with packing lists, and more.

But no one brings computers to the meetings, and the site is just too complex
to navigate on your smartphone. Propeller would be the perfect tool for them,
because many of the Scouts have a smartphone and bring it to each meeting, and
would be able to access the information just when they needed it the most.

I'm sure you all know of organizations like the one I just described. But do
you know any mobile developers who are interested in helping them? The money
just isn't there. The glamour isn't there. But these apps still need to be
built. THAT'S why I think Propeller will sine.

------
tehwebguy
Cool! If anyone has an invite to this I'd love to try it out, the demo seems
cool.

------
cstigler
Propeller is so cool!

------
pbsdp
"... deploy those apps to others through the Propeller app on an iPhone ..."

This is explicitly forbidden in the iPhone app store. Actually distributing
these apps will be a problem; code signing and adhoc and/or appstore
distribution is a complex and distinctly non-user-friendly activity.

~~~
thenewkid
Don't worry, $1.25m buys a lot of pivots.

------
MWil
I did not know Ashton Kutcher was a tech investor. Color me tickled.

